# Cheapest way to call Grand Cayman from Tennessee?



## shmoore (Feb 20, 2006)

I am trying to reach McCurley's to rent a car in Grand Cayman. I was planning to call using my SAM's prepaid phone card. It was going to take almost 1000 minutes (at 3+ cents a minute) to place the call. 

Can I expect a call to cost $30+ dollars?

You guys must know a better way to call.

Thanks


----------



## shmoore (Feb 20, 2006)

I am going to answer my own question. I changed over to Charter telephone service last week. They charge 24 cents a minute. Much better than $30+ per call.


----------



## bdsbjmin (Feb 26, 2006)

Even cheaper is Gorilla Mobile!  You can find out more on their web site.


----------



## Spence (Feb 26, 2006)

or onesuite.com; it's only 15.5cents/minute


----------

